# Wild Camping In Isolated Area In Scotland



## ecskent

Hi All,

I am looking to plan our first trip to Scotland wild camping, I have a camper converted 4x4 landrover discovery (on going), what I'm looking for is an isolated spot ideally down a track in the middle of no where, ideally around water, can anyone suggest such a place.

Thanks


----------



## Barbt

Loch Buie on Mull - we camped down there several times in a Landrover Forward Control - great fun. ( turn left when you come off the ferry )   You need to take all supplies with you, including water - although the local fisherman is very obliging with regard to water.   Mobile phone signal - weak, but just move around a bit and it's ok.  Lovely walks - you'll see Sea Eagles every day, otters, and if you are lucky you will see the dolphins when they come into the bay.   The full moon turns the sea gold - it's worth going just to see that!  
Go past the old castle and keep going over the rocks and you will come across a wonderful old ruined chapel.

Lots of other very wild spots on Mull but we would recommend Loch Buie as the best.


----------



## ecskent

*Thanks*

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I've looked on Google Earth and it looks lovely.

Do you know of any other spots closer to the Scotland border near Haltwhiste.

I was told wild camping is allowed in Scotland but you cant take your 4x4 down any tracks do you know if this is correct or know of any tracks that leads to other isolated spots.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

ecskent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to plan our first trip to Scotland wild camping, I have a camper converted 4x4 landrover discovery (on going), what I'm looking for is an isolated spot ideally down a track in the middle of no where, ideally around water, can anyone suggest such a place.
> 
> Thanks





Hi and welcome to the site - download POI to your computer and/or satnav - you will find plenty of good places to park up.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Vanterrier

"Scotland border near Haltwhistle " ??? 

I think you will find that you cannot just go down any track in Scotland as there are rules if you want to stay legal, although being as sparsley populated in some areas you will probably get away with most tresspasses...

Why Haltwhistle? there are plenty of green lanes around there where you could park up for the night if you wanted to get off road to camp. How about heading north from Edges Green past Scotchcoultard into Wark Forrest and taking one of the side tracks off the rough byway ? You could park up on the Byway across Plenmeller or cut through from Gilsland to Kielder and stopover near Padderburn on the track to Bewcastle... 

No need to go to Scotland to sample off road camping

K


----------



## Vanterrier

Just to explain... I am a newcomer to luxury MH Wild Camping but have backpacked and bivvied many times in the wild and more recently have a 4x4 which the missus and me have wild-parked in up many remote tracks in the last few years. I still miss the ability to just about go anywhere (legal) and look enviously at rough tracks and byways leading off the main road somewhere, when I'm in the MH.

I might still forsake the MH for the abilities of the 4x4 for some weekends in the future... horses for courses and all that

K


----------



## steco1958

Ketvrin said:


> I might still forsake the MH for the abilities of the 4x4 for some weekends in the future... horses for courses and all that
> 
> K




I know exactly what you meen, I was a member of South Staffs Landrover club many moons ago, series 2A 1968 model loved greenlaning and the occasional overnight stop.

Momories


----------



## scampa

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## scampa

steco1958 said:


> I know exactly what you meen, I was a member of South Staffs Landrover club many moons ago, series 2A 1968 model loved greenlaning and the occasional overnight stop.



I still have my trusty old series 2A Landrover somewhere in my shed, a 1966 SWB.   It was the first 4 wheel drive that I owned ( (I'd never had a 4-be4-be4!).
I took up an offer to try it out on one of them special off-road all-terrain type courses and was amazed at what it was capable of, especially for a forty-something year old vehicle!  I must treat it to a new MOT one of these days!


----------



## Deleted member 20892

Try to find the book "coolcamping", not really wild camping places but the best next thing to it. Most of the camp sites are off the beaten track, and usually by the sea, or in a wood...etc.!

jt


----------

